# Help Me take home skinny horses!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would call the SPCA firstly. You could contact the owners yourself but risk insulting them or having them move the horses elsewhere. They may not want to sell either, it all depends on why they are underweight in the first place.
SPCA wont necessarily sieze the animals, however, but will issue a warning and if it is not heeded then take more serious action against the owners.
If you do choose to contact the owners, face to face would be best and ask them if they would consider selling the horses (without mentioning their condition) and if not you can always offer to keep them in your pasture to "cut the grass down". It's hard to say how the owners will respond.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mention all the grass you have and let them know they'd be doing you a favor if they would let their horses graze it down. Tell them you were thinking of getting a few sheep but nixed the idea since sheep need to be sheared. They won't take offense at that.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you want Ownership of the horses, simply put a note in the mail box :
Dear Sir or Madam, I have driven past your place and have noticed the horses. Would be interested in selling them ? If you would be interested please phone me at your phone #.
If you state anything about the condition of the horses, or wanting them for free, you could offend them .


----------



## TNcowgirl35 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm going to contact the humane society today. What information do I need to contact them? Would they let me foster them if they are taken?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Take photographs of the horses and attach them to a letter or email voicing your concerns about the condition they're in
You need to be discreet if you take this route because its going to offend whoever owns them and if they find out it was you and the humane society decide they can't help the horses it could get in the way of any private purchase scheme you try to negotiate


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Just tell them your story and what you've witnessed and insist that they atleast come out and take a look.
Seizure, if it happens, will not necessarily happen immediately so be prepared to wait. I'm not certain how your local humane society works but they may allow you to foster if you mention it and keep in touch. I think it also may depend on how far you are from the original owner. Who knows what they are like, they may come snooping if they know you have them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The Humane Society will check the premises for feed and may issue an order to get weight on the horses within a designated time frame. If the horses do not gain weight, the horses may then be seized and the owner charged. The HS often needs foster homes and if you push for it, will cover the feed costs and vet bills. They are powerless to do anything else until the judge makes a ruling.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> The Humane Society will check the premises for feed and may issue an order to get weight on the horses within a designated time frame. If the horses do not gain weight, the horses may then be seized and the owner charged. The HS often needs foster homes and if you push for it, will cover the feed costs and vet bills. They are powerless to do anything else until the judge makes a ruling.


This is absolutely right-some county humane societies (unfortunately mine too) only specialize in cat and dogs, do not have a sympathetic Prosecuting attorney, do not prosecute and have agents who can't even recognize a starving horse. However, the more people who call and complain about this, the more seriously they will take it. At the very least they usually put them on a 30 day inspection warning. They will stop in unannounced for 30 days to check for the 3 required basics: Food, water, shelter.

In our case, we call the Sheriff's department as they have a Mounted Deputy Unit and boy do they take it seriously! They will write up reports and they will prosecute. Either agency is going to always be looking for a foster home so that they can actually take the horses away.

I don't really know which way to advise you to go. We have 2 rescue horses at the barn that were aquired when people knocked on the doors of the neglectors and offered some money to "take them off your hands".
Whatever you do, don't offer to take care of these people's horses for them. Buy them or foster them-you really don't want to become involved in the lives of these "trashlings".


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Since you are willing and able to take in the horses, I would forego the humane society and just offer to buy them off the neighbours. As Stevenson posted, I wouldn't mention anything about their condition. Just that you would like to buy them because you love horses, or to keep down your grass or just because.

Have a firm number in mind - remember that theses horses might cost you a lot more than just feed - and see what happens. Who knows? The neighbours might be very happy to be rid of the responsibility and cost? Be sure to have a sale contract though to protect yourself. And take dated pictures as soon as you get them home.

If that doesn't work, only then would I go to the authorities.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would just give leave them a note saying you are interested in buying and include your first name and cell phone number only.

Don't tell them you are their neighbor and don't give them additional information. If they refuse to sell, contact the police or humane society.

The police where I live don't do anything, even if horses are dieing. There was this one guy with 30 starved horses and it took over 3 years to get any action. He was allowed to keep 10 horses, and that was after 3 horses died. :shock: I tried buying the horses off of him, and said I would help him sell (which meant halter breaking as some were untouched). He wanted thousands of dollars for his failed racehorses, and was completely delusional.

Absolutely buy them if you can. The police can turn things into a drawn-out mess with a bad resolution.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you get the horses ?


----------



## PrettyBananas (Apr 27, 2014)

My mum was in the same situation so she kept hay in the back of the truck and when she drove by she would feed them. Always trying to do it when vehicles were there so somebody would notice. This was in alberta winter so it's usually like -15 to -40 with no blankets or shelter I should add. After about a month they got the message and started feeding them. Pretty sad when people don't feed animals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

TNCowgirl.. what happened with the horses ?


----------

